# Shipping line flag identification?



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone help me? It seems noone anywhere can identify this house flag. HELP!!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Lee I dont think your pic uploaded.

Chris


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it visible?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

leeandrews said:


> Is it visible?


Yes it is. - Who it is, is (unfortunately) beyond me.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Try this one middle one second row down from the top London County Council pretty close.


Chris.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Leeandrews

This is the flag of the Royal Yachting Association.

You can find examples of it on the web but you will need to search as unfortunately they have gone all modern with the use of their RYA logo!

Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Well done Peter - (Applause) 

Mine was close but I had my doubts that it was the right one.

Chris.


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

many thanks for all the help


----------

